# Swedish: led



## Södertjej

Jag har svårt att förstå vad som menas med led här. Några förslag? Tusen tack.

Gärningarna, som var för sig utgjort ett *led *i en upprepad kränkning av målsägandens integritet, har varit ägnade att allvarligt 
skada hennes självkänsla.


----------



## jonquiliser

Moment, delar, avsnitt av en rad gärningar som tillsammans utgör integritetskränkningen. Tagna enskilda framstår kanske handlingarna inte som lika dramatiska, men när man ser på dem som helhet innebär de en allvarlig kränkning.


----------



## jette(DK)

Hi

"led" in Danish (not Swedish) means "link" (in a chain). This will make good sense in your sentence, so it's probably the same in Swedish: 
... a link in a long chain of repeated ofences...


----------



## Södertjej

Nu förstår jag. Tusen tack!

Btw, link in Swedish is länk but there's no chain in my original.


----------



## Salkin

Södertjej said:


> Nu förstår jag. Tusen tack!
> 
> Btw, link in Swedish is länk but there's no chain in my original.



But *led* can mean "joint" as applied to someone's arm (elbow joint, shoulder joint), for example. Used metaphorically, that amounts to pretty much the same thing as a chain link; they're all minor parts that are very important to forming a functioning whole.


----------



## Södertjej

Jo, det är sant, fast jag pratade bara om mitt sammanhang.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Jo, det är sant, fast jag pratade bara om mitt sammanhang.


I ditt sammanhang fanns en upprepad kränkning, således en serie händelser, eller a chain of events. Så visst fanns det en kedja, även om den var metaforisk! En del av en fysisk kedja kallas dock, som du påpekar, för länk.

Det visar sig att en led (=kroppsdel) och ett led (=del av förlopp) i själva verket har samma ursprung. Jag har tyvärr inte hittat någon bra förklaring till varför ordet har olika genus beroende på betydelse. Det har släktingar i de flesta germanska språken. Bl.a. engelska hade lith, numera joint. Kopplingen mellan kroppsdelar, kedjor och händelseförlopp är således inte helt lealös...


----------



## Södertjej

Jo, det förstår jag ju, jag menade bara att jag kan inte ändra texten så mycket som att inkludera ord som inte finns på originalet, även om man "metaforiskt" pekar på det.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Den ursprungliga frågan är förvisso besvarad men det hindrar ju inte vidare diskussion om substantivet led i dess olika betydelser, om nu någon har något intressant att tillägga. 

Jag är t.ex. fortfarande nyfiken på det historiska sammanhanget och var genusbytet kom ifrån. Har tyvärr inte tillgång till något bra etymologiskt lexikon.


----------



## jette(DK)

Måske vil det interessere Wilma, at begge ord/betydninger findes på dansk, og at de på dansk begge er intetkøn:
et led (kropsdel), fx "et håndled" (wrist, "hand-joint")
et led i en kæde = a link in a chain

Så der er måske en fælles - intetkøns - rod et sted mellem svensk og dansk...?


----------



## cocuyo

Metaforen är mest som länkarna i en kedja _(eslabones en una larga cadena de afrentas),_ där var och en kanske inte är så allvarlig, medan de sammanställda som helhet utgör en grov kränkning _(ultraje). _


----------

